
Ask HN: Why are new Apple APIs prefixed with N? - gigatexal
NextStep was a bought by Apple, sure, but why has the NextStep influence remained in the API naming? Is it just tradition?
======
grzm
Yup. And not just N. It's NS for NeXTSTEP

